# Where does your workbench fall at on you?



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Not looking for a measurement because I am most likely taller than you.

I have a workbench made to a standard size that I find too low, it falls right about my inseam, maybe a hair lower. I think I want to have it hit me between my waist and bellybutton.

So where do you think it should fall? Where does yours fall on you?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I have raised mine twice using 2X4 blocks. It sits right at 39" now, and I'm considering adding another block. My BACK is so much happier now 

I'm 6'2" for reference


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm 5'8" and mine sits comfortably just above my belt loop height - works for me so far


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

I try not to ever let mine fall on me!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> I try not to ever let mine fall on me!
> 
> - trz


First thought that crossed my (warped) mind also.

I am 6'. My bench is 35". The top lines up about midway on the zipper of my jeans. It seems a bit low for some operations and a bit high for others. There are many times I wish it was the same height as my table saw, but it is higher. There have been times I wished it was the same height as my router table, but it is lower.

I don't think I would want it much higher when I am planing a piece of stock. If that gets too high it feels like it is all arm motion and not using the larger muscles of the body for control.

Bottom line is whatever seems the most comfortable for you. Some have long legs and shorter torsos and then there are the opposites. One size does not fit all.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am, (or was), 6'..... Shrinkage, ya know.
I have a work bench that is the same height as a folding card table with a piece of plywood layed on top.
*Hey,* you said you weren't looking for measurements!
I made the bench using the card table as a height guide.
I also have an assembly table the doubles as an off cutting table, 2" lower than my table saw so I can clamp rollers to it and catch boards as they come off the saw.
The assembly table has a 6" thick top, dimensions are 36"x46".


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Depends on the width of the bench and what it is used for. My assembly benches are just above waste high but sometimes must use a small step stool; easier to step up vs stress the back.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> I am, (or was), 6 ….. Shrinkage, ya know.
> 
> - Dallas


Boy-O-Boy! That recalls an episode of Seinfeld. George Costanza had a bit of a problem with "shrinkage".


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

With my arms resting at my side I measured from the floor to the web between my fingers, that is my bench height, and it is perfect for hand planing. My old bench was a few inches higher. The lower bench was a huge improvement.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

I made my legs out of automotive air shocks and can raise and lower when needed


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

My bench height is currently about the palm of my hand tall which falls just a bit below the height of my tablesaw. that works out well both for general work and as a bench for my lathe. For assembly it's ok for smaller projects but a few inches lower would be nice for large case work as cabinets on their sides tend to be close to chin level for me. For hand took joinery I would like it closer to the height of my elbow and one of these days I'm going to either make a joinery bench for that purpose or a bench attached double screen vise to rise the height.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You could install 4 metal casters (2" ,with step on brakes) to bring the bench height to near your belly area or wherever you are comfortable , the casters can be removed later on in your life when you get older and become shorter, you know it is inevitable ,don't you? and I don't mean the kind of shrinkage you would get in a pool.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

My hands/wrists rest roughly 90 degrees when I stand in front of bench. Comfortable for hand planing for me.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm 6'5" so a lot of things made for normal height give me a sore back, seems the worst when I just have to slightly bend a bit for stuff like weed wacking, using my workbench etc.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kazooman* YOu just wait until you get old.

It use to be that when we were younger my wife only came up to my chin…...

Now when I have a few drinks, she seems to come up way too darned often!


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Great question. I am about to start my bench project. 6-6 and was planning around 40" Maybe a little higher as long as I can add matt height when I find it too high.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm 6 ft and do a lot of hand work my inside bench is 40" and the shop bench is around the same. I hate working on stuff and being bent over. I think most benches are to low for most people and they just follow the words of the experts (using that term loosely) instead of trying things out for them selves. You could always build it at a given height say 44" and in the design leave 8"of space from the leg cross braces to the bottom of the legs. Then try it out if you think it needs to be lower the cut a inch off till you find the height you like. Easier to take inches off then put them on. Also at 40" it's comfortable to sit at on a doctors exam stool. The bench comes up to the about a 2" below my sternum. A nice height for me on both fronts and hand planing is easy from standing or sitting. Paul sellers has a good video on bench heights if you look him up on YouTube his bench design are also very nice my last to benches are of his design. Here is a pic of the shop bench.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's a questions to answer your question, what is the thing you do for the longest while standing at your bench? If you are like me, that'll be planing. Therefore I optimize my bench so that while I am standing at it I can hold my plane on the bench (or slightly above it) with my elbows bent comfortably, not quite to 90 degrees, but close and definitely not less than 90 degrees without bending over. This means I can stand and plane, fully upright, for however long I want. This also means I am having to reach up slightly when doing tasks that are raised off the bench by more than 6 inches and that can aid fatigue, but I do that very seldomly and thus the overall fatigue factor is low. I find that adjusting the bench to good planer height is also the right height for many other tasks as well and only uncomfortable for a handful of tasks.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm building one 22" tall, but that's for children to use.

I was thinking when I build the big one it will be 34", but I thank you for.. er… *raising* the question.

I often find that my back hurts doing tasks where I have to bend. When working in the garden, I have hoe with 60" handle and I have to consciously remind myself to stand straight up, because it seem natural to bend, but it hurts.

I have often said that if I re-do a bathroom, I'm going to make a place I can wash my hands standing up. I'm only 5' 11".

That said, I think lower might be good for handplaning.

I rarely feel sore back from woodworking.

-Paul


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

I am 6'5" short and I custom made mine. The benchtop comes up to 38". I choose that hieght becuase I mostly have benchtop tools. At 38"s, my bandsaw table (largest of the tools) comes up to the middle of my bellybutton and chest. I feel like I have better control and sight at that lever.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you're hand planing, then the general rule of thumb is hold hand 90 degrees to wrist this is the height.
For reference I'm 6-1 and my bench is about 34 inches high.

Sawing dovetails and chiselling are back breakers for me and it seems there isn't a good bench height compromise between sawing and planing.

That's why I like the elevated benchtop moxon vise. I'm building one now.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Belt buckle high for plane work, add Moxon vise for joinery.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I made mine at 42" high, 2" above my belt line and works great for both planing tasks and assembly.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Mr. Engel has the dimension spot on.
Mine is 34 1/2" tall, and when I stand, my palms fall flat on the bench top. Seems to have been the standard for many years, but ya might adjust to suit your needs.
Bill


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I see I am the oddball out in this. I prefer the higher


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

This is what I've always seen as a rule of thumb









That being said I like mine higher


----------

